# Electric EGX review



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

So i just got my EGX today. I am a bit disappointed. I already knew i'm never happy with peripheral whether spherical or cylindrical, but this doesn't seem to be any improvement over my VonZipper Chakras. The other interesting thing is that the EGX actually fit tighter around my face than the Chakra. The chakra is sold as a womens or smaller face goggle but this smashed my nose more! I flexed the lens a bit open and it seems to have helped. 

Finally the lens change system is as bad as people have said. it really isnt a quick pop out and in. The out is easy the in is terrible. Id hate to have to do this on the mountain. I do like that it came with a dark lens and the green lens IS an improvement over the gold chrome from my VZ. all things said im glad i got a good deal on these because if i had spent any more id be really disappointed.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I never quite understood the concept of changing lenses on the mountain. Do people actually carry spare lenses on them? And do they never fall over or something (specifically, onto the pocket that they have them in)? I can tell you my lenses would be broken or bent before lunchtime. And then there's the changing of the lenses, all the pressing on the inside of the lens and all over to get it out and lock the new one in, seems like a recipe for fogging.

I can understand that maybe at lunchtime the weather changes and you might go back to your car to change the lens, but then you have plenty of time and arent surrounded by snow


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

changing a lens takes less than a minute usually unless it's one of those things where everything is going to shit. otherwise it's very easy. 
only time I carry my lens on me is when I'm going 8hr+ with a backpack otherwise I leave it in the car and change it when I can't see the contours of the snow.

if you want quick easy lens changes get anon M2's or M3's. if you want bigger nose room go for M2/M3's or from electric EG3s. 

you really can't review goggles unless they fit. everyone's faces/vision are different. it's like boots. the best goggles are the ones that fit you and fit your helmet. if you buy goggles without trying them on that's on you. I've made that mistake with EG3s.


----------



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

i agree jae. and tbh i NEVER wear goggles. i usually suck it up if theres actual snowfall. the small ass hills in lower michigan we have for a ski place barely necessitate them. only reason i replaced my old ones is because i am planning a trip to colorado for a week mid march. i figure at the very least i will give them a go on an actual mountain. i just ordered another lens for it. the blue chrome/rose lens. i think that one will be best for all conditions. so i will likely only bring that. 

if we actually get some freaking snow here i will take all my new gear out a few times before the trip and try it all out. heres praying to the snow gods.


----------



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

so an update to my review. yesterday i finally got to test out the goggles on the slopes. i went out with the brose/blue chrome lens to start with. i actually did just fine with the goggles. very happy because i usually feel like goggles hinder my view and shake my confidence. i did get some slight fogging at one point, but realized it had more to do with the way i was wearing my face mask. once i adjusted it the problem went away. i finished the day when it got darker with the light green lens and was surprised how much i liked it. all in all i am happy that i was actually able to use these things. still wish there was less frame on the bottom but it is what it is.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

How the buy goggles... a dummies guide. You can translate this to boots and bindings too. Boots first then bindings. 

1. For helmet wearing riders. Swap the goggles to first of they matter way more to you....

A. Go to a few stores and find the helmet you want to wear with a proper fit and steeze rating (if you care about that). Buy it.

B. Go to the stores again, with said helmet and find the proper fitting goggles that are appropriate for your face and visual field plus have the proper steeze rating (if that matters) and buy...


2. For non helmet wearer's. 

A. Go to some stores and find the proper fitting goggles that are appropriate for your face and visual field plus have the proper steeze rating (if that matters) then buy...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> How the buy goggles... a dummies guide. You can translate this to boots and bindings too. Boots first then bindings.
> 
> 1. For helmet wearing riders. Swap the goggles to first of they matter way more to you....
> 
> ...


seems expensive


----------



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

Argo said:


> Swap the goggles to first of they matter way more to you....


u wot m8??


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> seems expensive


buying stuff for snowboarding? yeah it gets that way. 

Either follow the steps or dont. If you dont then you waste the money and buy 2 or 3 other goggles online after you hate the ones you got the deal on.....


----------

